# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج الأول عالميا ( عملاق الحماية ) ESET 5.2.15.1 Final + التفعيل شغال 100%

## mohamed73

*و الصلاة و السلام على أشــرف المــرسليـن ..* *الحمـد لله وحده نحمده و نشكره و نستعـينه و نستـغفره و نعـود بالله* *مـن شـرور أنـفسنا و من سيـئات أعمالنا .. من يـهده الله فلا مضل لـه و*  *مـن يضلل فلن تـجد له ولياً* *مرشدا .. * **    *ESET NOD32 Antivirus 5.2.15.1 Final  &* *ESET Smart Security 5.2.15.1 Final*    *هذا هو الاصدار الأخير للبرنامج وهذا الاصدار بتاريخ اليوم .* *  
 هذا البرنامج يصنف عالمياً بالمرتبة الأولى في مجال الحماية من الفيروسات   وتم تجربة البرنامج ويعتبر الافضل والاقوى لما يتميز بة من قوة في إكتشاف   وتدمير أي خطر يواجهك على الإنترنت الميزة الأهم في البرنامج هي خفتة على   الجهاز بحيث لا يستهلك الإ القليل جداً من قدرات جهازك البرنامج كامل  وجاهز  للإستخدام لمدة شبة مفتوحة بالفعل برنامج رائع ذو أمكانيات كبيرة  للقضاء  وتدمير الفايروسات وقد حصد هاذا البرنامج الكثير من جوائز الذي  اعتبره  البعض اقوى بكثير من العملاق كاسبر سكاي برنامج شهير ذو سمعة كبيرة  جداً . *  * البرنامج* * متوافق مع كل اصدارات الويندوز 32 +64 BIT*  ** *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * طريقة رائعة لتسريع التحميل في برنامج Internet Download Manager الي 100% من سرعته الأصلية   الطريقة :-الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * أداة رائعة جدا تقوم بتسريع المتصفح العالمي الشهير FireFox تقوم بتسريع المتصفح الي أكثر من 80% من سرعته الأصلية . لتحميل الأداة : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *أداة رهبية جدا تقوم بتسريع المتصفح الشهير جدا Google Chrome* *الي 100% من سرعته الأصلية . حقا أداة معجزة .* *لتحميل الأداة : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *   لمعرفه جهازك 32 بت (X86 ) ام 64 بت ( X64 ) لتحميل اصدار  البرنامج المخصص لجهازك . عليك بتحميل الأداة التالية لمعرفة ذلك .. تحميل الأداة : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] شرح الأداة : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   ** *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  تحميل مفاتيح التفعيل : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تحميل شرح البرنامج وشرح التفعيل :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  **

----------


## anathemaroland

صخىيثقبعتممم

----------

